# FS:75 watt Jager heater



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

Eheim Jager heater:
a 75 watts, great condition, 15 bucks.
pick up in Metrotown.


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

photo added


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

bump up to the top


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

willing to sell without the stand? 

My 80 gallon just sprung a leak...


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

sorry, don't want to sell apart unless there's someone will buy the stand with you and pay the same money


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

Lower price now, and final price. 298 bucks for BCA members


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

Soooo tempting...although my marriage could be at stake if I brought another tank in the house...


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Great Deal! Bought mine for 350 plus tax during Boxing week. Didnt even come w glass top!


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

350+tax is a very good price, might be the best deal ever for a new setup.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

This tank is not the AQUEON tank.
It's a Marineland tank. It will cost more than All-Glass Aqueon when it's new.
Different tank, different quality, different price.

I don't own a Marineland tank but my Hagen tank glass sure looks better than All-Glass tank.

Free bump for a great tank.


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

thanks. Marineland use black sillicon for 90 gallon, so does the Hagen.
All Glass use clear sillicon. For a show tank, black sillicon is certainly better


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

kevin22 said:


> thanks. Marineland use black sillicon for 90 gallon, so does the Hagen.
> All Glass use clear sillicon. For a show tank, black sillicon is certainly better


*nod head* agree
i can only afford the all-glass tanks for now.


----------



## Kimchi (May 18, 2010)

Very nice looking tank for a good price!
Too bad this deal is 6 months too early for me to snatch up right now


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

how old is the heater ? thanks


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

I used it for QT tanks. I had it a bit over a year, used it maybe a few months


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

kevin22 said:


> 350+tax is a very good price, might be the best deal ever for a new setup.


I bought it at Big Al's 3 yrs ago. It does has black silicone but I really dont know what brand it is!? Lol


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

no wonder. things changed a bit since 3 years ago.
the cost for tank and stand increased quite a bit.
Bigals used to have the best price for Marineland tanks, not anymore.
these days, a stand cost at least 200 bucks, another 200 for tank (clear sillicon), 50 for canopy during boxing week. so a setup cost about 500 at least


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah cant find those great deals no more. Everything has gone up in price except for my salary! Haaha!


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

$99 for 75G was the best deal this year at KE.
Paid $120 for 75G last year during xmas.


----------



## luca (Jun 5, 2010)

Kevin, PM sent...


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

yeah, I saw it. 99 for 75 gallon is a sweet deal. never seen that before.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

This is very good deal and I have seen this tank in person. It's in a very good shape and plus who ever buys it will get to see Kevin's amazing wild altums angel tank. It's the best looking biggest angels you will see any where. The pictures and videos he has posted don't them justice. Plus Kevin is a great guy to deal with . Good luck with the sale


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

I know earlier someone was willing to buy the tank only, depending on the price (and what it looks like.. I'd like to see it in person is all).. I'd take the stand.... if thats at all possible.


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

thanks, Dave for the nice words.



Discus Dave said:


> This is very good deal and I have seen this tank in person. It's in a very good shape and plus who ever buys it will get to see Kevin's amazing wild altums angel tank. It's the best looking biggest angels you will see any where. The pictures and videos he has posted don't them justice. Plus Kevin is a great guy to deal with . Good luck with the sale


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

Sorry, I won't apart them.
There are 2 members lined up to see it.



dZilla said:


> I know earlier someone was willing to buy the tank only, depending on the price (and what it looks like.. I'd like to see it in person is all).. I'd take the stand.... if thats at all possible.


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

tank sold, thx


----------

